# Welcher Multiplayer-Shooter wird das Jahr 2007 beherrschen?



## Administrator (18. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## doceddy (18. Juli 2006)

wo ist armed assault?


----------



## darkbrezel (18. Juli 2006)

Gute Frage.

Das ist auch meine große Hoffnung^^


----------



## butt3rkeks (18. Juli 2006)

CS bekommt eine ESL Pro-Series ... ergo : Source ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2006)

doceddy am 18.07.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist armed assault?



Hmmm.....vielleicht sind hier ja auch nur "reine" Multiplayershooter gemeint. Armed Assault besitzt ja auch noch zusätzlich eine richtige Singleplayerkampagne, die man aber auch im Coop spielen kann


----------

